# [Solved] No USB Keyboard and USB Mouse after suspend to ram

## dontknow

Hello.

Have many unsuccessful experiment hours behind me, and it doesn't run. Question therefore here.

I recently installed gentoo, kernel: gentoo-sources, uses openrc and kde 4. everything up-to-date.

To have suspend to ram available in kde i installed upower-pm-utils.

i followed the instructions on 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Suspend_and_hibernate

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Power_management/Guide

and many more..

all required settings in kernel are set, compiled and restarted.

Now if i go to suspend to ram via kde (or pm-suspend) it works - fine. 

I can wake up via keyboard - fine. kde shows up.

BUT my usb keyboard and usb mouse (both on a monitor usb hub) are not working anymore.

I must reset my computer manually.

Strange: if i press a key after the wakeup then the laser on the bottom of the mouse flashes short.

if i google then it shows me solutions like here: http://hamwaves.com/usb.autosuspend/en/

but it doesn"t work for me.

Have anyone another ideas / suggestions?Last edited by dontknow on Thu Jan 07, 2016 5:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dontknow

I forgot to enable USB3 support in the kernel.   :Confused: 

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

Device Driver --> USB Support --> xHCI HCD (USB 3.0) support

make && make install

after restart pm-suspend / kde suspend works fine.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

